# Outboard title



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Looking at buying a 1970 20hp Johnson. The seller said no title comes with it. The motor has seriel no. Can one obtain title with the *bill of sale* and the *serial # * in hand ?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I believe so. Most outboards don't have a title. Even though you are suppose to.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

oarfish said:


> Looking at buying a 1970 20hp Johnson. The seller said no title comes with it. The motor has seriel no. Can one obtain title with the *bill of sale* and the *serial # * in hand ?


before i bought it i would take the serial # to the bmv and have them run it to be sure its not stolen and then find out about the title if the guy is orriginal or if it was titled to him he can get a duplicte title


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

peple of the perch said:


> I believe so. Most outboards don't have a title. Even though you are suppose to.


all of them that ive had did


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

slimdaddy45 said:


> before i bought it i would take the serial # to the bmv and have them run it to be sure its not stolen and then find out about the title if the guy is orriginal or if it was titled to him he can get a duplicte title


Thanks slimmdaddy45, I will do that


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I have more than 20 outboards, and I only have one with a title. But most of mine are pre 1970's


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Titling of Watercraft & Outboard Motors 
(ORC 1548.03 & 1548.01)
No person is permitted to sell, purchase or otherwise acquire any of the following without a certificate of title:

an outboard motor of 10 horsepower or greater; 
a watercraft 14 feet or greater in length; 
a watercraft less than 14 feet in length with a permanently affixed mechanical means of propulsion of 10 horsepower or greater.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

10 Hp and under no title .
Over 10 HP a title is necessary.
In absence of title a picture of the serial number plate large enough to be legible and a bill of sale is needed to title motor.

Just went through this about a year ago and thats the way it is in Mahoning county. Should be the same state wide.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I almost bought a motor without a title,I went to a title bureau and ask ,they said I could get a title if the previous owner came in with me and purchased the title with proof of ownership,then they would transfer the title to me,The guy did not want to do it ,,I bailed on that,,must have been stolen,, That was in Wood County


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

wow I didnt know this I have a 1957 15horse jonson that my dad bought new from linden hardware in 1957 no title there is a plate from 1967 on the moter ?I dont even know what the plate is for


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

OHBMQUINN said:


> wow I didnt know this I have a 1957 15horse jonson that my dad bought new from linden hardware in 1957 no title there is a plate from 1967 on the moter ?I dont even know what the plate is for


From ODNR site...."NOTE: Some watercraft listed above and on the previous page may not have needed a title when it was originally purchased. Prior to selling the watercraft, however, the owner must apply to a title office and obtain a title. These include:

* watercraft or outboards purchased on or before October 9, 1963;
* watercraft less than 14 feet long with a permanently affixed mechanical means of propulsion of 10 horsepower or greater and purchased on or before January 1, 2000."


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Funny how diff states have diff laws. PA doesnt require one. They take alot of boats and motors there for bid that dont have titles. Reads there that you need to have a title for anything shorter than 14 to sell? I thought all we got was the registration for the hull #ers for anything below 14.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Ohio just requires a title to get more of our money. I know many people who have untitled motors. I am not saying it is right, but has anyone ever even been checked on the motor title? you don't even have to carry it on the boat.


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

JIG said:


> Funny how diff states have diff laws. PA doesnt require one. They take alot of boats and motors there for bid that dont have titles. Reads there that you need to have a title for anything shorter than 14 to sell? I thought all we got was the registration for the hull #ers for anything below 14.





fish on! said:


> From ODNR site...."NOTE: Some watercraft listed above and on the previous page may not have needed a title when it was originally purchased. Prior to selling the watercraft, however, the owner must apply to a title office and obtain a title. These include:
> 
> * watercraft or outboards purchased on or before October 9, 1963;
> * watercraft less than 14 feet long with a permanently affixed mechanical means of propulsion of 10 horsepower or greater and purchased on or before January 1, 2000."


If I'm reading it correctly, it would have to be less than 14' with basically an I/O motor. Outboards I don't believe would be considered permanently affixed. Just my take on it... I could be wrong!


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

I just purchaced a boat in MI. with a 115hp outboard, no title for outboard. I took a pic of the plate on the motor, printed it, took it to the clerk of courts and they issued me a title for it. i'm sure she searched the serial number to make sure it wasn't stolen.


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

"If I'm reading it correctly, it would have to be less than 14' with basically an I/O motor. Outboards I don't believe would be considered permanently affixed. Just my take on it... I could be wrong!"

Snobal- this statement is referring to Jetski's.......


----------

